# MS Outlook 2003 Emails Disappear!



## chawni (Nov 18, 2003)

My boss has a unique problem and try as I might, I could not figure out the solution. She uses MS Outlook 2003. 
When she receives emails they, of course go into her "inbox". If she opens them, reads them and deletes them, they disappear!
They dont move to the delete folder and they are not in the recover deleted emails folder. They are GONE.
The strange thing is that if she deletes an email WITHOUT opening it, it goes into the deleted folder with no problem.
I have checked and double checked and triple checked the settings to see if there is something in there that is causing this but Im stumped.
Any suggestions would be appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## Doug Vitale (Jan 27, 2005)

The fact that unopened emails are being displayed in the Deleted Items folder while opened emails are "disappearing" suggests to me that there is some View setting that is filtering out emails that have been read.

Select the Deleted Items folder, and then go to View->Arrange By in the menu bar. Look under Custom.

If you have no luck after investigating all those options, maybe you'll need to restore Outlook's default configuration:

http://www.emailaddressmanager.com/outlook/restore-outlook.html



> To restore Outlook views, toolbars, menus or settings, you need to reset the content of the OUTCMD.DAT file.
> 
> 1. Exit Outlook;
> 2. Locate the OUTCMD.DAT file.
> ...


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *chawni*

I completely agree with *Doug Vitale's* assesment. 

If the Status bar is enabled in Outlook 2003:
View > Status Bar
Looking at the lower left corner of the Status Bar will show at a glance the item count for the particular folder that is being viewed, whether the item is read or unread.
It will also tell you if a filter is being applied or not.


----------

